# Blood Sweat and Beers



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

So I bought an airlift/easy street kit for this...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Got the kit this afternoon after work and got right to it with my brother

So Far...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Finishing Tomorrow...


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

:beer:let me know about this kit looks good is this the manual kit? im looking at the analog kit. let me know howhard the strut is to install. worried about drilling through the towers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Yep thats the manual kit and installing the fronts are a piece of cake. Cut out template use a hole punch to mark your center points and drill.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> :beer:let me know about this kit looks good is this the manual kit? im looking at the analog kit. let me know howhard the strut is to install. worried about drilling through the towers.


Will Do, and yes this is the analog kit. Will be posting more pics as we go along.




[email protected] said:


> Yep thats the manual kit and installing the fronts are a piece of cake. Cut out template use a hole punch to mark your center points and drill.


yea thats what we were planning on doing. 

This is my first air build, so any tips would be greatly appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

watchingopcorn: i plan on gettin this for my B6


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

bump for progress


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

nice another mk4 on airlifts :beer:

tip for the fronts. drill from the top. Just cut the center hole out a little larger so it sits flat on the top of the tower. The holes you are drilling will be ont he same circle all the weld circles are so if they are out of wack you will want to measure again. Ive done 3 sets of these and this is the best method ive found


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

no vtec 4me said:


> nice another mk4 on airlifts :beer:
> 
> tip for the fronts. drill from the top. Just cut the center hole out a little larger so it sits flat on the top of the tower. The holes you are drilling will be ont he same circle all the weld circles are so if they are out of wack you will want to measure again. Ive done 3 sets of these and this is the best method ive found


Good Tip Thanks man.


In the Kit I was given 1/4 in airline, and all of the 90 degree connectors on the bags, are 3/8s. Do I need to buy new PTCs? or is there a way to make the line from the kit fit into the connectors?


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

To do it right you should change the line to 3/8 or the PTCs to 1/4 .


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

looking good, looks like we have a perfectness on our hands. the way you laid everything out. gonna look great when your done !


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

almost done


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

VR6OOM said:


> Lookin good


Thanx dude, gotta finish up a few more things but she'll be ready for waterfest this weekend:thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

from you installing it did you think the front was a pita or easy.. also how low are you up front? well looks good .. im real close to buying this kit.


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> from you installing it did you think the front was a pita or easy.. also how low are you up front? well looks good .. im real close to buying this kit.


Changing the struts themselves is cake, drilling the holes for the new struts is a little bit of a pain but the final product was well worth the annoyance. as for the front...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry the pics aren't anything special, I need to clean her up and take some nice shots but you get the idea.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

zacharys666 said:


> Good Tip Thanks man.
> 
> 
> In the Kit I was given 1/4 in airline, and all of the 90 degree connectors on the bags, are 3/8s. Do I need to buy new PTCs? or is there a way to make the line from the kit fit into the connectors?


I had yje same problem
dude, only found out as I was about to connect the front lines to the struts !! Jesse sorted me out though.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

looks like something is holding you up in the front. looks slightly lower than when you were static.


----------



## occsdude (May 28, 2010)

is your car matchstick red?


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

unitzero said:


> I had yje same problem
> dude, only found out as I was about to connect the front lines to the struts !! Jesse sorted me out though.


The Same thing happened to us, and of course it was on sunday and airlift is closed on the weekends . We found some 3/8 to 1/4 adapters to run the lines for the time being but I spoke with airlift on monday and they're gonna send new PTC fittings.



wagner17 said:


> looks like something is holding you up in the front. looks slightly lower than when you were static.


Im pretty sure im not snagged on anything. Im parked right next to my brothers 20th on fk streetlines (which was what I was running previously) and theres quite a difference from before.




occsdude said:


> is your car matchstick red?


Yes it is :thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## occsdude (May 28, 2010)

looking good man. glad to see some cars this color with some work done. i personally just picked one up 2 weeks ago but havent really had the chance to do much to it yet


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

occsdude said:


> looking good man. glad to see some cars this color with some work done. i personally just picked one up 2 weeks ago but havent really had the chance to do much to it yet


Thanx man

Enjoy it, its a great color.:thumbup:


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hope to see everyone at Waterfest


----------



## Vr601 (Aug 31, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> looks like something is holding you up in the front. looks slightly lower than when you were static.



Airlift front struts don't go as low as they should for mkiv, that's why the xl's are coming out. (well not the only reason)


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Car looks good, just wish you could lay it out lower...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks awesome, love the organization before you started with everything labeled


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

from what i hear you can grind down the metal ring on the struts to lay lower.. but thats from what i hear.. also voids the warinty


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> from what i hear you can grind down the metal ring on the struts to lay lower.. but thats from what i hear.. also voids the warinty


 it still wont lay out


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

huh..... didnt 01 grind his.. his layed out nice.. but even still looks like ill be waiting for the xl fronts


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

The Air Lift bags are great to come with a kit and all. But the bags are without a doubt going to be the first thing I upgrade. I wanna do Mason-tech Fronts with Firestone Rears.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I thought the firestone rears are almost the same to the airlifts... similar sleeve type.Ive heard alot of good things come from the airlift kits


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

air lift rears are more similar to bagyard rears than firestone rears. :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

see andrew knows his stuff. well either way im very glad to hear you enjoy air.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

BagYard Rears (been making these for about 4 years now) 










AirLift Rears 










HPS Rears 










Firestone/Mason-Tech Rear Bags


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

now at of those four. which would you prefer to have


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

The thing that I do not like about the Air lift rears is the Plastic Base on the bottom of the bag. I feel like its kinda flimsy. If i had the Time and Money I would Def go Bagyard, but firestones are more in my price range, and i've heard that the quality of the bag is much better than airlift (no offense ofcourse)


----------

